# Acer TravelMate 220 -> CPU Update



## Hurricane (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein Notebook der älteren Genaration liegen. Das wollte ich mri jetzt zum Surfen und Emails abholen noch etwas "aufmotzen".


Das Acer Travelmate 220 hat vollgende Ausstattung:

Intel Celeren 1133MHz (133FSB, 256MB Cache), (Tualatin)
256MB RAM
20GB Festplatte
naja der rest ist eben auch bescheiden was aber zur frage nichts beiträgt.
Also ich habe jetzt schon einen neuen Akku geordert da der alte defekt ist. Weiterhin kommt eine 160GB Festplatte rein, bzw. bin ich gerade bei zu verbauen, funzt prima und wird auch voll erkannt.
Da dieses Acer nur 1GB Ram verträgt habe ich den auch schon geordert.

So nun mal langsam zu meiner Frage. Im Moment ist ja dort ein Celeron mit 1133MHz und 256 Cache verbaut. Hier wollte ich nun einen Intel Mobile III reinbringen. Doch welchen nehme ich da?

CPU-Z sagt mir noch folgende Daten zum Board:

Acer Intel Almador-M
Socket nanoBGA2 (der sagt mir garnichts??)
Northbridge Intel i830MP rev. A6
Southbridge Intel 82801CAM (ICH3-M) rev. 02
Im Handbuch steht auch das es das Book entweder mit Celeron oder Mobile Pentium III gibt.
Evtl. kann mir ja einer sagen welchen ich jetzt in der Bucht ersteigern soll/muss?? 

Habe schon einige gefunden nur weiß ich nicht welcher jetzt der richtige ist??
Pentium III M 1133MHz (SL5CK)
Pentium III M 1200MHz (SL5CL)
Pentium III M 1200MHz (SL6A9)
Wäre wiklich super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte welcher passen würde. Habe mit Netz gelesen das das Board wohl nur bis 1,3GHz,133FSB,512Cache bewältigen kann. 

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus!! 

Bis denne...
Hurricane


----------



## Hurricane (5. Januar 2010)

Kann keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## mutant92 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann deine Idee mit dem CPU-Upgrade nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Du hast drei Pentium CPU's aufgeschrieben und die stärkste davon hat 1,13GHz. Dein momentan verbauter Prozessor hat aber auch 1,13GHz. Also wozu wechseln wenn der Leistungszuwachs sehr gering oder gleich Null ist.

Aber nun zu deiner Frage: Ob nun ein Pentium in deinen Sockel passt würde ich mal nachgooglen.


----------



## Hurricane (6. Januar 2010)

Also der Celeron der drin ist hat einen Cache von 256kb und die Mobilen Pentium haben 512kb. Das ist der erste Grund. Der zweite ist das die oben aufgezählten 2. und 3. 1200MHz haben.

Das mit Google ist mir natürlich als erstes eingefallen  Aber leider sagt mir der Sockel nanoBGA2 garnichts und bei google bekomme ich da nur ausgegeben das dieser in Verbindung mit VIA Nano verbaut wurden. Das ist ja was mich wundert. Im Gegensatz dazu steht wie im Handbuch aber eben was von Celeron (der ja auch verbaut ist) und Mobile Pentium III.
Will ja eigentlich nur wissen ob mich da CPU-Z verwirrst und es doch ein 479 Sockel ist oder eben ein 478 oder oder...das verwirrt mich einfach an der Sache.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2010)

nimms mir nicht böse aber das mit der CPU versteh ich nicht ganz. Ist für mich so als wenn jemand seinen 1,3 L Motor ausn Golf aufbohrt und Kopfbearbeitung macht und nachher staat 63PS nun 69PS hat. Wo soll der sinn sein. 

Für E-Mails und co. ist der doch auch nicht merklich besser oder?

Wegen dem Sockel: Hast bei Intel schonmal geschaut, welcher sockel das ist (CPU) vielleicht können die dir da weiterhelfen!


----------



## Hurricane (7. Januar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> nimms mir nicht böse aber das mit der CPU versteh ich nicht ganz. Ist für mich so als wenn jemand seinen 1,3 L Motor ausn Golf aufbohrt und Kopfbearbeitung macht und nachher staat 63PS nun 69PS hat. Wo soll der sinn sein.


 
Ja stimmt schon das der Vorteil, in Sachen MHz, gering ist aber es ist eine Steigerung, und der doppelte CPU Cache sollte nicht unterschätz werden.

Auf der Intelseite find eich leider nur zu den neueren Prozessormodellen was.


----------



## AchtBit (11. Januar 2010)

Der PIII M 1200mhz kostet ein kleines Vermögen. Von daher glaub ich nicht, dass sich das lohnt


----------



## Hurricane (11. Januar 2010)

Naja zu 25,-€ sagen wa doch nun nicht gleich Vermögen oder!? Von daher würde ich mich das noch kosten lassen.

Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht ob der vom Sockel her kompatibel ist.


----------

